# Shrimp dramatic change of colour



## JamesD (11 Aug 2011)

I went to my LFS and they had a tank with some shrimp in labeled as "Orange Shrimp". I purchased 7 of them as there were 30 dead ones so I felt I would rescue them from this shrimp hell hole.

Anyway, they were indeed orange, a pastel shade of carrot orange. Since I have had them in the tank for over a month many of them have changed colour. Some have become incredibly dark, a very deep terracotta orange with almost black markings. Others have become very red. One is a very dark brown.

I have also noticed the crystal red red shrimp bands have also become an incredibly rich dark red in colour.

Anyone know why this might occur?

Here are some pics

From this





To this





can't find my macro lense so 2nd photo a bit poo. Some epic green spot algae on that wood too, get to work you dumb shrimp


----------



## GHNelson (11 Aug 2011)

Hi
Could be the food they feed them.
hoggie


----------



## viktorlantos (11 Aug 2011)

Could be a water parameter also. I've seen similar thing with our Black Tigers. Kept them in soft water with 6.8 pH and aeration. Once i moved them to another tank with CO2 in it they got back their colors and that not changing anymore.


----------



## Bungy (13 Sep 2011)

Looks like a saddled female, in which case she could be displaying breeding plumage as do the Cherries when ready to drop.


----------



## Derek Tweedie (13 Sep 2011)

Those shrimp are Caridina cf. propinqua I got them like are in the first pic and a few moultings they are pic 2. I thought they were like cherries but they aren't the young need a larval stage.
But these guys are a great clean up crew.


----------



## Matt Warner (13 Sep 2011)

Hi, I'm not sure if shrimp can be artificially dyed like fish can. It could be that maybe. Just a thought


----------



## Emyr (2 Nov 2011)

My Sakuras went from a very pale red to a deep beautiful red within a few weeks of adding them to my tank. Is most probably a change in food as well as water parameters.


----------

